# Having a heat issue with acer 5100



## JUSTWAKE13 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey guys and gals, 
I have an older acer 5100 laptop with wins 7 on it. The laptop worked great up to about 2 years ago when I got a new laptop. I brought it back out to fix it and have it do other things. So the issue is that it will boot up into windows and you'll start doing something and then it overheats then shuts off. I pulled the fan out, cleaned all the dust out of the whole machine and it still does shuts down after start up. so I left the bottom plate off to see what the fan is doing. Well the fan turns on right when the laptop starts up but then turns off and doesn't come back on. So the CPU gets really hot and shuts down. I can figure out what the issue is. can anyone help please!!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Have you tried a new CPU fan? Shouldn't be more than $10 (USD).


----------



## JUSTWAKE13 (Feb 10, 2017)

no, I haven't but the fan seems to work strong right when the laptop starts up, then it just stops half way through the boot up process.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Is that the way the fan has always performed? If not, is it the fan's fault (seizing up), or does the motherboard stop supplying power to the fan. 

If it's a 2-pin fan (hot and ground), disconnect it from the motherboard and connect it to 12VDC and see if it keeps on running. 

If it's a 3-pin fan, the third wire is for a sensor so you'll have to figure out which is hot and ground. (Probe the motherboard fan contacts with a multimeter to find which is supplying 12VDC. Be careful in there). 

If it's a 4-pin fan, one is 12VDC, another 5VDC, a ground and a sensor. Again, use a multimeter to figure out which one is which.


----------



## JUSTWAKE13 (Feb 10, 2017)

ok, Ill give it a shot and see what comes up


----------

